# Blue 2/10/2010 - Blizzard Day



## RootDKJ (Feb 10, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: *2/10/10

*Resort or Ski Area: *Blue Mountain

*Conditions: *Blizzard

*Trip Report: *Hands down, my best day at Blue Mountain ever.  Left home at 5:30 and arrived around 7:45.  Booted up and got in line.  First run I went down Razors.  I was able to pick out a great untracked line for myself, but there were a few grabby sections.  GSS said Dreamweaver was really good and was going to hit that again so I followed.  He was right, much better then Razors.  It got choppy pretty quick, so I started to lay them on edge to blow throw it.  Plenty of untracked spots off the sides of the trails, but I could feel myself bottoming out.  I left around 12:30 and I didn't get home until after 3. Roads sucked big time.

Anyway, I'm exhausted so here's the pics.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 10, 2010)

*More pics*































My car looks badass





16 inches


----------



## Euler (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm very jealous.  Glad you got some.  ENJOY!


----------



## tarponhead (Feb 11, 2010)

oh man, I believe that was best ever at Blue. How many inches did they get?


----------



## Philpug (Feb 11, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> oh man, I believe that was best ever at Blue. How many inches did they get?



With all this snow even <I> went up to ski last night. There is exceptions to every rule, 1. me ski Blue 2. Blue having actual snow.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice pics Root! How did the HotRods do in the fresh stuff?


----------



## marcski (Feb 11, 2010)

Root, you had more pics of Route 78 than of Blue!  I've never been jealous of anyone skiing the Poke n hoe's before yesterday!


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn and all we got in Waltham was 2 inches lol... Nice day out at blue though!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Blue had at least 8" to 10" inches before I left.  It only got better after I left.

Philpug - what time were you there?

Glenn - the Hot Rods rocked.  I really had to keep forward on the downhill sections though.  The snow in the AM was funny, because it was trying to throw you backwards.

The ride home on 78 was just as exhilarating as the skiing.  Several times (both coming and going) I was only moving at 10-15 MPH and the traction control system was kicking in.  Blue Mt Drive between the top lodge and the valley was a white knuckle ride for sure!


----------



## Geezer (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks fantastic!  How were the crowds?  Anyone have a guess about how crowded Blue will be on Friday?


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice snow stoke---Looks sweet under the chair in your second pix


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Geezer said:


> Looks fantastic! How were the crowds? Anyone have a guess about how crowded Blue will be on Friday?



Crowds were light, but building.  I'm guessing the Blue is gonna be busy Friday through Monday.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2010)

I think I am going to move to PA.


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 11, 2010)

nice tr for a great morning root, and nice job on that pole spot! me and junior had a fun little backcountry excurion to recover his pole he dropped off the lift....


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> nice tr for a great morning root, and nice job on that pole spot! me and junior had a fun little backcountry excurion to recover his pole he dropped off the lift....


HA! I forgot all about that.  Glad you had fun with the rescue!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm jealous!  Glad you guys got the goods, at least someone made out from this storm.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 11, 2010)

i am in awe of your willingness to drive...not so much because of the roads, but the other f--knuts out there to contend with


----------



## Philpug (Feb 11, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Blue had at least 8" to 10" inches before I left.  It only got better after I left.
> 
> *Philpug - what time were you there?*
> 
> ...



4-7


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 11, 2010)

marcski said:


> !  I've never been jealous of anyone skiing the Poke n hoe's before yesterday!



Every once in a while we get lucky down here and when we do its quite entertaining.  Fearing the mobs this weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bigbog (Feb 11, 2010)

~16" = _Bigtime_ envy....


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 11, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> i am in awe of your willingness to drive...not so much because of the roads, but the other f--knuts out there to contend with


Yeah, I like to think my car is pretty decent in the snow.  It's heavy and it's got AWD.  I probably could use new tires in a month or two.  I was amazed to see my self getting passed by minivans and Cadillac's dong 10-15 mph more then me without a care in the world.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 11, 2010)

great report as always Root -------------- glad you were rockin those Hot Rods


----------



## WJenness (Feb 11, 2010)

bigbog said:


> ~16" = _Bigtime_ envy....



That's what she said...



-w


----------

